# Is there too much wpg?



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

I now have a bit over 5 wpg. Is this to much?BTW, the lights are Halogen, is that ok? 
Thank you
Jay


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

5wpg halogen is what I'd call a low light tank. TONS of heat however. Try not to cook your fish and plants.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

*...*

I bought a light fixture from menards with 2 150 watt halogens. I doubt att the light will reach the tank so I should be in good shape right?


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

*???*

:?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

wpg are in reference to fluorescent lighting. Halogens are considerably less efficient. Hence them making good tank heaters.


----------

